# Chateau Verdure, France, September 2014



## Dugie (Sep 28, 2014)

*Location #2 of the ‘Who’s hand was that Tour’ - Chateau Verdure*

*History*
I cannot seem to find any history for this chateau, however, if or when I do I will update theis post.

*My Visit*
This Chateau is located in a more affluent neighbourhood than our first location. The building is hidden away by the overgrown tree lines and bushes as seems to be the case with a lot of the Chateaus we visited. Also, compared to the first location this place is in very bad shape.

We knew before heading here that the building was in a bad way and that it would be a quick visit due to the lack of photo opportunities that awaited us, but, we still knew it would be worth the visit just for the couple of photos we would be able to capture.

Upon entering the building we was greeted with metal supports holding up what was left of ceiling and trust me when I say that in some places that was not much. Some rooms were in a little better shape than others but not by much.

The area that was in the best condition was the small hallway that has the main staircase & piano and this was the reason our visit.

*Photo time….. *












So after taking the photos on the ground floor of the piano and stairs I moved up to the next floor to take a few shots of the stairs and stained glass windows. The rooms upstairs was in a bad way and I decided to avoid them due to the collapsed ceilings and floors.











So with the main stairs & piano photographed I went for a quick look around, as I said earlier this place is really unstable and the signs of collapse are everywhere. Here is a photo from one of the rooms. As you can see the ceiling does not exist.






That is about it for this location, I could post up images of rooms that are falling down or rooms that are being held up by supports but I will leave those images for the album on flickr.

I will finish up this report with another angle of the piano & stairs.






*More images available on flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos of Chateau De Singes on my Flickr page which can be found here, https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157647608978538

*Final thoughts*
Even though the Chateau is ready to fall down I am glad we visited here. If you can see past all of the collapsed roofs and utter mess you can imagine how grand this place would have been.

I found myself imagining this place as somewhere to socialise. The reason I say this is due to the metal & glass canopy that is out the front of the building over the main steps & entrance. It looks very similar to what you would see outside of a theatre today in London. Also with the remains of a snooker table and the piano it just got me thinking was this place more of a social place than a family home.

This is just my imagination and I could be way of the mark and this was in fact a family home, however, this is what I love about visiting these locations it allows your imagination to run free.

To read more location reports of the places we visited on the tour please click here, http://www.alanduggan-photography.co.uk/urbex-france-belgium-tour-september-2014/

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## forker67 (Sep 28, 2014)

Damn!...what a cool place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow what a beauty!The staircase and windows are superb.Ace photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Fantastic. Great shots as always and i love those stained glass windows!


----------



## Dugie (Sep 29, 2014)

forker67 said:


> Damn!...what a cool place.





flyboys90 said:


> Wow what a beauty!The staircase and windows are superb.Ace photos and thanks for sharing.





DirtyJigsaw said:


> Fantastic. Great shots as always and i love those stained glass windows!



Thanks fellas, this place is a little run down but still holds a lot of beauty Id say.

Dugie


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 29, 2014)

"A little run down" it may be, but you've done another great report with your photos as normal


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 29, 2014)

That's a great find and great shots to go with it too, cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow! What a place! Looks stunning. I'm not normally a fan of processed photos but these are spot on. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dugie (Sep 29, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> "A little run down" it may be, but you've done another great report with your photos as normal



Cheers CP 



Onmyown said:


> That's a great find and great shots to go with it too, cheers.



Thanks Onmyown, I cannot take the credit for finding it as it is a well known location but thanks for the comment on the images.



UrbanX said:


> Wow! What a place! Looks stunning. I'm not normally a fan of processed photos but these are spot on.
> Thanks for sharing



Cheers mate, glad you like them. I think what makes these images is loosing a little of the colour. Makes them a little more subtle.

Dugie


----------



## brickworx (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice pics, great place and personally, I love the decay .... the contrast it shows when looking at such a once-grand building makes for better pics in my eyes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 29, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Nice pics, great place and personally, I love the decay .... the contrast it shows when looking at such a once-grand building makes for better pics in my eyes. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks mate glad you liked them. I'm sure if i got here a few years earlier it might have been a little better.

Dugie


----------



## decker (Oct 29, 2014)

Outstanding..wow !


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 29, 2014)

That is fit. Very nice


----------



## Dugie (Oct 30, 2014)

decker said:


> Outstanding..wow !





Cachewoo said:


> That is fit. Very nice



Glad you like them 

Dugie


----------

